# Riding with a loose shoe



## crackerjack (3 March 2007)

Pony is due new shoes on wednesday and his left front is a little loose. I didn't notice until we got onto the road and it was a bit 'clangy'  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 But i carried on for 2 hours with canter and gallops  
	
	
		
		
	


	








( what a bad mummy) It didn't seem to bother him but by the end it was a little looser.

So my question- should i leave him and ride after farrier has been or do you think he will be ok for one more hack- a little slower and shorter? It isn't hanging off or anything just a little looser.

Thanks.


----------



## rrose (3 March 2007)

if it is not hanging off and will not be pulled off out hacking you should be ok


----------



## sanda (3 March 2007)

A few years ago I was out riding with my friend and his horse had a very slightly loose shoe. We were galloping and he dissapeared in front of me. I thought his horse had died because he was srtuggling on the ground, but what had happened the end of the  hind  shoe had gone through the loose shoe and he was tied together. It was a freak accident and his struggling took the loose shoe of but it just shows why we are told not to ride with a loose shoe. Going slow is probably ok though


----------



## XmisshorsestyleX (3 March 2007)

Unless you can avoid it, personally i wouldnt for the very reason above.. To be honest its not worth the risk, ive had a pony's shoe twist off and into sole whilst jumping when it was loose (i didnt realise the ponys shoe was loose it was my friends) resulted in a lame horse for two weeks!


----------



## Tia (3 March 2007)

I'd suggest you take the shoe off.


----------



## crackerjack (3 March 2007)

ahh i think i'll leave it. I don't want to risk it and it looks like it will be raining anyway. 

Do you think it would be ok to still turn him out?

Tia- if not riding do you still reccomend taking the shoe off?


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (3 March 2007)

If the shoe looks like it can be taken off take it off (if you're unsure wait for the farrier). My personal opinion is that you should not ride at all. Nails sheer under vibration making the farriers job more difficult and I can't help but think it's just not a good idea, groom instead


----------



## crackerjack (3 March 2007)

I don't think i'll attempt to take it off, it's not that loose and i will probably end up doing more harm than good. He can have a break from riding.

I can't believe i didn't know what to do, he has never had this before so i have never had to deal with it! I think it's all the hacking at a faster pace he is doing since moving yards!

Thanks all!


----------



## izzyxxx (3 March 2007)

i was riding out with a couple of friends and one of the ponies had a slightly loose shoe so we thought it wouldn't do any harm take it a bit slower than usual and everything would be ok? there is a field on the way back at the back of the stables so its not as if we had far to go but decided to go for a gallop the ponies shoe flew of and hit the top of my other mates hat any lower and it would have been in her face never again! to scary!


----------



## Tia (3 March 2007)

Oh sorry, I didn't realise you weren't familiar with taking shoes off; in that case I'd just leave it on and wait for your farrier to turn up.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 March 2007)

I would never hack with a loose shoe. I remember years ago riding one of my ponies on a hack when his shoe began to come a little loose. We figured it would be fine til we got home (being kids), when I got back I realised the shoe had actually twisted on the hoof and one of the nails was embedded into his sole!! Felt absolutely awful, although he amazingly wasnt lame and I got the nail out ok. Will never ride with a loose shoe again!


----------



## crackerjack (3 March 2007)

Will do, thank you all!


----------



## PapaFrita (3 March 2007)

My farrier insists it doesn't do any harm as long as you ride in the school... I'm not convinced though.


----------



## crackerjack (4 March 2007)

I don't know, it depends how loose i guess. I was worried about something getting in between the shoe and the foot as well!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (5 March 2007)

I've asked a farrier and his answer was you should burn in hell if you ride with a loose shoe - well something to that effect. It unbalances the horse and can lead to all sort of complications


----------



## RLF (5 March 2007)

agree with Breeze, would never ride with a loose shoe . :


----------



## crackerjack (5 March 2007)

I didn't ride in the end- farrier came today and all sorted. I wasn't too sure what to do but glad i took you guys advice!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (5 March 2007)

All's well that ends well


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (5 March 2007)

Run a print on your piciture for me I'm too cheap to buy a copy when I know you have the original - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: No finder fee this time.


PPS: I was going to add to this but thought better of it...


----------

